# commercial kitchen freezer



## Examiner (Nov 15, 2016)

Seem to remember a project that required the commercial kitchen freezer had to be accessible.  Does the freezer have to be accessible?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 15, 2016)

I found this?
IBC 2012 Chpter 11, 1103.2.15 Walk-in coolers and freezers.
*Walk-in coolers and freezers intended for* *employee use only* are *not* required to be accessible.


----------



## Examiner (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks but what about ADA.  I did a word search of the ADA Standards and only found references to freezer under appliances.  Other related words did not get any hits.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 15, 2016)

Examiner said:


> Seem to remember a project that required the commercial kitchen freezer had to be accessible.  Does the freezer have to be accessible?


Under what code?


----------



## Examiner (Nov 15, 2016)

That project I am thinking about may have had a error in the requirement for accessibility to the walk-in freezer.  It might have been the problem with the different floor heights if the freezer/cooler was not recessed into the floor to avoid a ramp.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Most of the commercial kitchens freezers I encounter have boxes packed in them where you can't access the center walk area until the Health Department shows up.


----------



## Mech (Nov 15, 2016)

Examiner said:


> Thanks but what about ADA.  I did a word search of the ADA Standards and only found references to freezer under appliances.  Other related words did not get any hits.



The DOJ has has an ADA Information Line: 800-514-0301
You can speak to someone for their "unofficial" interpretation.


----------

